# Benjamin Britten on Camera (BBC Licence required to watch)



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Haven't watched yet but looks interesting.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03j42wt/benjamin-britten-on-camera


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Also: Performance of 'Peter Grimes' on Aldeburgh Beach.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05x2wfg/peter-grimes-on-aldeburgh-beach


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

janxharris said:


> Haven't watched yet but looks interesting.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03j42wt/benjamin-britten-on-camera


Thanks for that link. I remember watching back in 2013 for his centenary. It's a wonderful compilation of all sorts of Brittenish things, and it was lovely re-watching it!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Regarding Peter Grimes - i really enjoy the music that became the 'Sea Interludes' but I do struggle with the recitatives such as the opening 10 minutes etc.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

janxharris said:


> Regarding Peter Grimes - i really enjoy the music that became the 'Sea Interludes' but I do struggle with the recitatives such as the opening 10 minutes etc.


I am not a fan of operatic music, but I will say that Britten's operas _Death in Venice_ and _The Turn of the Screw_ are his masterpieces in this genre, IMHO. I never could get into _Peter Grimes_ (though it does have some remarkable parts like those glorious _Interludes_ that you mentioned), _Billy Budd_, etc. As for Britten's vocals music (which makes up a huge part of his oeuvre), I love _Phaedra_, _Nocturne_, _Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings_, _Ballad of Heroes_, _War Requiem_, _Cantata academica_, _Les Illuminations_ and _A Ceremony of Carols_. I do feel these are all strong works, but I wished he had composed more orchestral, chamber and solo piano works. His three numbered SQs are all masterpieces, IMHO.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The documentary was aired on the BBC a couple of days ago so I caught it then. Britten was a true great. I can't think of anything of his that I don't like: he went through several distinct stages and in each of them he produced numerous masterpieces, the kind of music that you hear a chord or two and already know which piece is playing.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Neo Romanza said:


> I am not a fan of operatic music, but I will say that Britten's operas _Death in Venice_ and _The Turn of the Screw_ are his masterpieces in this genre, IMHO. I never could get into _Peter Grimes_ (though it does have some remarkable parts like those glorious _Interludes_ that you mentioned), _Billy Budd_, etc. As for Britten's vocals music (which makes up a huge part of his oeuvre), I love _Phaedra_, _Nocturne_, _Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings_, _Ballad of Heroes_, _War Requiem_, _Cantata academica_, _Les Illuminations_ and _A Ceremony of Carols_. I do feel these are all strong works, but I wished he had composed more orchestral, chamber and solo piano works. His three numbered SQs are all masterpieces, IMHO.


I just wish he'd lived another 15 or 20 years.


----------

